# Puhutko or Oletko



## Emanresu

I have been going over some translations and ive noticed that these two words can mean the same thing. When would i use one and not the other?

thanks


----------



## Hakro

I can't understand where these words could mean the same thing.

Puhutko = _do you speak, do you talk?_
Oletko = _are you?_ (or as an auxiliary _have you...?_)


----------



## DrWatson

Hakro said:


> I can't understand where these words could mean the same thing.


I concur. I'd like to see the source where you got the idea from, Emanresu, as it seems quite impossible to me that they could ever be used interchangeably.


----------

